# ATO: Tips for getting your activity statement right



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

*From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:*

*Tips for getting your activity statement right*









*14 June 2018*

These six activity statement lodgment tips can help you save time and get things right the first time:


Lodge all your outstanding activity statements. We can't process refunds until your lodgments are up-to-date.
Even if you have nothing to report you still need to lodge a nil statement.
You can only claim GST credits for purchases related to your business, not purchases for private use.
If your PAYG instalment amount or rate doesn't reflect your current financial circumstances, you can vary it on your activity statement. The new amount or rate will be applied for the rest of the financial year.
Make sure we have your current bank account details. We can't issue your refunds without this information.
Check your authorised contacts list. If there are any issues, we'll need to speak to an authorised contact.
You can update your details online or phone us on *13 28 66*.

If you lodge your activity statement quarterly and online you may be eligible for an extra two weeks to lodge and pay.

Remember, registered tax and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Next step:*


Update your details
*Find out about:*


How to lodge your BAS
GST - avoiding common errors
Getting your PAYG instalments right
Incorrect or incomplete bank account details
*Watch: 




(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...your-activity-statement-right/?sbnews20180619)*


----------

